
Facebook AI team disables bots after they developed their own language - alnitak
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4747914/Facebook-shuts-chatbots-make-language.html
======
transitionnel
That looks like a pretty entertaining project. And as a nice bonus, they now
have a solid heuristic for identifying when a transaction is happening, no
matter which language or code-language is being used.

